

Why bitcoin will survive the firey hell that fiat cannot  - aosmith
http://alexsmith.io/?p=129

======
boon
I think what bothered me most about Stross' rant was his general thought of,
"this crypto libertarian currency is purely politically motivated — we
shouldn't use it because it's evil!"

As if our current monetary system isn't politically motivated. And arguably
evil in many ways.

------
mooism2
This rant is so bad it makes Charlie Stross' rant seem convincing. And Charlie
Stross' rant was really unconvincing.

~~~
aosmith
Suggestions? I'm here and listening...

~~~
mooism2
_> With a host of misconceptions the author goes on a tirade about how (s)he
“hates” bitcoin, how anyone can really hate a protocol is beyond me._

It's pretty clear he hates the monetary policy that comes with bitcoin, and
that it (in his eyes) makes it easier to evade taxes. That's hating on the
consequences of bitcoin, not hating on the bitcoin protocol.

 _> In the case of the author I’m referencing I think he’s just plain jealous
of those of us who are winning._

You are ascribing emotions to him but I see little evidence to support him
having those emotions. "They're just jealous" is a trope used by politicians
to imply that issues raised by their opponents are not worthy of discussion,
and thus to avoid having to actually address issues their opponents raise.

~~~
aosmith
Fair enough. I'll make some edits around this in the morning. Thanks!

Edit: Done. Thanks again!

